# Django Unchained (2013)



## Allegra (Feb 18, 2013)

Since there is one thread for *Inglourious Basterds*, I think *Django Unchained* certainly deserves one too. It is the best film I've watched since...well, *Inglourious Basterds*. And it's better because Brad Pitt isn't in it, also because Christoph Waltz is again in it. I can see another Oscar on his way. The film is very Tarantino and very brilliant in many ways. I'm suprised it's not much discussed here.


----------



## PTeppic (Feb 18, 2013)

Although it's a touch long, it's hard to know what to cut. And the full-on coda, with QT himself, is for me a required piece of the plot.


----------



## Moonbat (Feb 18, 2013)

I think the bit with QT is the worst part of the film. A fantastic film though, not as good as his first two, but right up there with Kill Bill.

Quite a long wait for the Tarantino pay off that you knew was coming, and when it did come it was brilliant. Not sure if the Coda was all that great, but probably needed it as a simple end at the major shootup would have been too easy.


----------



## MontyCircus (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought it was pretty good.  @@@ out of @@@@@ for me.

I expected it to fade to black when Django was heading back for his revenge.  The whole shootout seemed superfluous to me.  Just violence for violence sake.  And I love me some violence!


----------



## nebuloid (Feb 20, 2013)

Didn't like Inglourious Basterds at all, but really enjoyed Django ! I've seen it 3 times now actually, but I'm a huge western-nut so that might explain some things...


----------



## MontyCircus (Feb 21, 2013)

nebuloid said:


> Didn't like Inglourious Basterds at all, but really enjoyed Django ! I've seen it 3 times now actually, but I'm a huge western-nut so that might explain some things...



I've tried to watch Inglorious Basterds a couple of times now and still have never made it to the end...just drags...I can't take it.

Definitely not a western fan but I liked Django.  High Plains Drifter was okay.  I think that's the only western I've liked that I've seen.


----------



## steve12553 (Feb 21, 2013)

Got it on preorder from Amazon. Tarentino hasn't disappointed me yet but he does seem to have peaked at *Kill Bill*. As has been the case with the last few, I seem to be put off by the subject and title but I probably will like it once I sit down with it.


----------



## Allegra (Feb 26, 2013)

Allegra said:


> ...also because Christoph Waltz is again in it. I can see another Oscar on his way.


 
Should have made a bet! Glad Taratino won the best original screenplay too!


----------



## Dave (Jul 2, 2015)

Great film, long but watchable at that length (unlike films with Hobbits-es!) I suddenly realised about 2/3 of the way through that it couldn't be a Tarantino because too few people had died yet, but he made up for that in about 2 minutes.


----------

